# TGIF Everyone: Lady Urinates, Proceeds to Take Shower on Subway [Video



## DET63 (Sep 23, 2012)

> It’s been a long week: It’s getting colder, the nights are longer and Occupy Wall Street failed to overthrow the government once again. Isn’t it time you just let go, relaxed and thought of pleasant things like the sounds of gentle rain showers, the lapping ocean waves and delicious ice-cold lemonade being poured into a frosty gla—
> On second thought, don’t relax. Hold it in.


Link

I would assume alcohol and/or some other drugs were involved.


----------



## John Bredin (Sep 27, 2012)

DET63 said:


> > It’s been a long week: It’s getting colder, the nights are longer and Occupy Wall Street failed to overthrow the government once again. Isn’t it time you just let go, relaxed and thought of pleasant things like the sounds of gentle rain showers, the lapping ocean waves and delicious ice-cold lemonade being poured into a frosty gla—
> > On second thought, don’t relax. Hold it in.
> 
> 
> ...


A woman may very well have done the things in the "news" video, but a lady definitely didn't. :wacko: :giggle:


----------

